# Toshiba is offering another firmware update for HD DVD players



## Steve615

Firmware version 4.0 should be available at the following link from Toshiba.

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/customersupport/notice_popup.asp?list=category&value=9&id=71

Apparently the update is available for all model numbers of Toshiba's HD DVD players.
I have not attempted to download this update yet,so I can't confirm whether the link works or not.


----------



## Drew2k

Thanks for the heads-up! I have my Toshiba connected, but haven't used it in a long time, so I'm glad there's someone out there to tell me updates are available!


----------



## Steve615

Drew2k said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I have my Toshiba connected, but haven't used it in a long time, so I'm glad there's someone out there to tell me updates are available!


You're welcome Drew.


----------



## P Smith

My TosHDDVR HD-D2 don't want reflash to the v4, keep telling my 3.0/T23 is a current.


----------



## Steve615

P Smith said:


> My TosHDDVR HD-D2 don't want reflash to the v4, keep telling my 3.0/T23 is a current.


Sorry to hear that P Smith.I still haven't gotten around to trying to update our HD-A3 yet.I will get around to that sometime over the weekend.
But,within the link provided in my OP,at the bottom right corner of that page are links to other pages for firmware updates.
I don't know if any of the other pages contain updates to 4.0,but it may be worth a try to check the other pages out on Toshiba's site.


----------



## P Smith

I should recheck the box - I see at Toshiba web site the 3.0 is a current for HD-D1, perhaps my HD-D2 box begin thinking it is -D1. 
Or I should get v.4 ISO for burning - strange I can't find a spot of 'click here' for DL the ISO. 

Actually, is someone GET it ?


----------



## Steve615

I went ahead and tried to update firmware to 4.0 on our HD-A3 with no success.
Perhaps Toshiba has suspended the update currently for some reason?


----------



## P Smith

Now I feel that missed links to ISO shows prematurity of the Tosh announce.


----------



## Cholly

Steve615 said:


> I went ahead and tried to update firmware to 4.0 on our HD-A3 with no success.
> Perhaps Toshiba has suspended the update currently for some reason?


I tried the update on my HD-A3, and got the "already updated" massage, stating that the update process will end, and there it sits. The display on the player indicates "Verupd". Makes me afraid to shut it down.


----------



## Steve615

Cholly said:


> I tried the update on my HD-A3, and got the "already updated" massage, stating that the update process will end, and there it sits. The display on the player indicates "Verupd". Makes me afraid to shut it down.


I ended up with the same result on our HD-A3 yesterday evening.I went ahead and shut it down.
I just powered it up again after seeing your reply on here,to make sure it was working,and it is.
You should be okay to shut it down Cholly.


----------



## machavez00

There is no option to download on the Toshiba site, as with the older firmware revisions.


----------



## Steve615

machavez00 said:


> There is no option to download on the Toshiba site, as with the older firmware revisions.


The Toshiba site was offering a link to update to 4.0 on Friday.Perhaps they "jumped the gun" in regards to this update.
In regards to us,we have always hardwired the HD-A3 to our DSL modem and let it do its thing for any firmware updates.That has worked well for us,up to this point.
But,it appears to me that 4.0 was "not ready for prime time" and Toshiba pulled the plug on it for the time being.


----------



## waynebtx

Tryed my A30 and got the message that it has laties 3.0 would not update to 4.0


----------



## Steve615

waynebtx said:


> Tryed my A30 and got the message that it has laties 3.0 would not update to 4.0


That was the same message I got when I tried to update to 4.0 on Friday.
It seems like Toshiba is now holding this back for some reason.


----------



## Steve615

Toshiba is now pushing the update to their players.
I am currently downloading it on our HD-A3.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to sell my HD-DVD player and I don't want to risk fouling it up at this point.


----------



## Steve615

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to sell my HD-DVD player and I don't want to risk fouling it up at this point.


The download/update went by without a hitch here Stuart.It was a good sized update.
It took approx. 20 minutes for the entire process to complete.
I'm checking "Smokey And The Bandit" out on it now.It is playing the disc just fine as of now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking I'm going to sell my HD-DVD player and I don't want to risk fouling it up at this point.


Blasphemy. :lol:

I am keeping my HD DVD unit until it croaks some year as a cousin to the Blu Ray unit also in my Home Theater equipment rack..

Besides...the HD DVR player does a better job of upconverting my standard DVDs. 

As long as they keep feeding updates, I'll keep getting them...


----------



## HIPAR

If it ain't broke, fix it till it is. Then can Toshiba :nono2: fix it?

--- CHAS


----------



## Chris Blount

Yeah, my HD-DVD player isn't going anywhere. It works and is actually saving me money. I laugh when HD-DVD titles are released on blu-ray. Many of my HD-DVD titles were purchased at "fire sales" for $10 or less. The blu-ray versions are going for $20 or more.


----------



## Cmnore

I concur! I bought a bare Toshiba HD-DVD drive for my HTPC and I love it. Talk about HD on the CHEAP!


----------



## ccr1958

i happened upon this update by accident as i was upconverting
a regular DVD using the A20 & went to the menu out of curiosity
& was very surprised there was an update....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I got my update disk in the mail Monday this past week....


----------



## ibglowin

I just picked up a couple this week from Amazon. Got Serenity and the Mummy for only $8.99 each shipped! The Mummy is around $20 bucks on BD and Serenity has still not been released on BD. Alas thats just about it for my HD-DVD collection. I am hoping that these become a collector item of sorts down the road!



Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, my HD-DVD player isn't going anywhere. It works and is actually saving me money. I laugh when HD-DVD titles are released on blu-ray. Many of my HD-DVD titles were purchased at "fire sales" for $10 or less. The blu-ray versions are going for $20 or more.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, my HD-DVD player isn't going anywhere. It works and is actually saving me money. I laugh when HD-DVD titles are released on blu-ray. Many of my HD-DVD titles were purchased at "fire sales" for $10 or less. The blu-ray versions are going for $20 or more.


That's pretty much the same approach I've taken.

...and a good reason to keep the firmware current on both machines.

On the new titles, obviously, I go Blue.

Now I have a nice library of both, and lots and lots of great HD movies to watch (and yes, I watch them more than once, unlike my spouse).


----------



## rotohead

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Blasphemy. :lol:
> 
> Besides...the HD DVR player does a better job of upconverting my standard DVDs.
> 
> As long as they keep feeding updates, I'll keep getting them...


I second this post...The HD-DVD player I have does a better job of upconvert then my BR plus I like the interface better. It's my standard DVD player now and wish the 'war' was still going on. I feel competion is better than the existing monopoly.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rotohead said:


> I second this post...The HD-DVD player I have does a better job of upconvert then my BR plus I like the interface better. It's my standard DVD player now and wish the 'war' was still going on. I feel competion is better than the existing monopoly.


I'm with you on all that....I've conceded the war but now enjoy a total of about 60 High Def movies on both HD DVD and Blu Ray combined....watching either is a joy.


----------



## waynebtx

rotohead said:


> I second this post...The HD-DVD player I have does a better job of upconvert then my BR plus I like the interface better. It's my standard DVD player now and wish the 'war' was still going on. I feel competion is better than the existing monopoly.


Same here my HD-A30 does a lot better up converting then my PS3.


----------

